# Expobar Leva 1 and Leva 2 Offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Having spoken to MD regarding the price difference here is what we have come up with

Expobar Leva 1 £739 + VAT

Expobar Leva 2 £899 + VAT

+ FREE 3kilo specialty beans

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Much better deal


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

That is a brilliant offer


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for taking the feedback and giving a great offer back . Cheers


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£879 without the beans?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Just 3kilo beans


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Great recovery, that's a really nice deal for someone









Spence


----------

